
F1 Query: Declarative Querying at Google Scale [pdf] - anuragbiyani
http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol11/p1835-samwel.pdf
======
willemave
I read this as we have so many query / data platforms so we're going to build
another query standard to standardize all the query languages. Just another
flavor of the standards problem.

~~~
utopcell
I see F1 as: ``what is the largest SQL subset we can support without
compromising scalability.''

------
learning2write
Related Reading (FB Equivalent): [https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-
engineering/presto-i...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-
engineering/presto-interacting-with-petabytes-of-data-at-
facebook/10151786197628920/)

~~~
ebikelaw
30000 queries per day, and 550000 queries per second seem like two radically
different things.

~~~
learning2write
That number was from 2013. Don't underestimate exponential growth :)

------
mk926
What's relation with BigQuery?

~~~
azurezyq
Bq is based on Dremel, which is for data warehouse, not facing user traffic.
You can find the original paper for Dremel easily.

